# Is this a leaf cutter?



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

I discovered a high pitched humm as I was putting our ducks and geese away for the evening. I looked up above me where the eves meet the outside wall. Little tiny black bees carrying what looked like bits of leaves going under one of the boards. Upon further investigation I noticed virtually all the cracks were packed with the same stuff the bees were carrying in.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes. Those are leaf cutter bees.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Have those in our garden as well.


----------

